# Oregon centipede?



## tacoma0680 (Feb 19, 2008)

Does anyone know the name of the centipede that you can find in oregon Or the pacific northwest?


----------



## josh_cloud (Feb 20, 2008)

here ya go. this is cacoseraph's site this link is for your state. browse around and learn some things. http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_OR.html

hope you don't mind me posting this for you caco, but i haven't seen you posting lately - josh


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Feb 20, 2008)

Are you sure we're talking about centipdes?  There's a species of plate millipede that's very common to the PNW -- it's black with yellow spots on the sides (_Harpaphe haydeniana_).

If we're talking about centipedes, I know that stone centipedes are just about everywhere you can look under a rock (brown / red, about an inch or two long).  There's also soil centipedes that are REALLY long and skinny -- maybe only three inches or so, but very thin and having over 100 pairs of legs.

And on Caco's site you'll find info on the twoish species of _Scolopendra_ we have native here.


----------



## tacoma0680 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sweet thanks so much josh I love that site I think the ones that I am seeing in my yard are the Scolopocryptops spinicaudus


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Feb 20, 2008)

I think those would be the stone centipedes.  

(Sorry if I went all weird with the millipede info -- LOTS of people I meet seem to ask about those guys.)


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 21, 2008)

josh_cloud said:


> here ya go. this is cacoseraph's site this link is for your state. browse around and learn some things. http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_OR.html
> 
> hope you don't mind me posting this for you caco, but i haven't seen you posting lately - josh


thanks man. 

i haven't been able to get online very much recently.


truth be told i really like it when i see links to stuff i have written. it is likely being famous.  a very tiny famous... but still 


to the OP
Scolopocryptops are easy to identify. they are the only giant centipedes with 23 walking legpairs.

stone centipedes have 15 walking legpairs.


----------



## josh_cloud (Feb 21, 2008)

cacoseraph said:


> thanks man.
> 
> i haven't been able to get online very much recently.
> 
> ...


no problem.. did you get your package yet?


----------



## Bob (Feb 21, 2008)

The burnt orange ones are Garden Centipedes /Lithobius sp. I have a few hundred living in my back yard. Look like baby Scolopendra but only reach about 1.25 inches... 

Bob


----------



## Bob (Feb 21, 2008)

I want to make clear that some of eastern Oregon is dessert and different species live there. I live in colder /wet Portland.............S. Polymorpha can be found in South eastern Oregon where it is much warmer............I found some in Bend years ago....


Bob


----------

